# Taxidermist NE Ohio



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Looking for a taxidermist to mount a drake gadwall I took last weekend. Any suggestions? Would prefer a short drive from Cleveland.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

My dads friend is in rock creek and has been doing taxidermy for years. Let me know if interested, shoot me a pm and I'll give you his number


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jarede946 (Apr 3, 2009)

Jim's Taxidermy in Port Clinton Ohio (419)734-4224. His work is outstanding from waterfowl to water buffalo.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

authentic taxidermy in parma. he has done 2 for me very good work . [ame="http://www.google.com/search?q=authentic+taxidermy+parma+oh&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a"]authentic taxidermy parma oh - Google Search[/ame] it did take a year to get it back. usual time ,especially when the deer start comming in.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i told you just eat the thing ....saves you about 300.00 ... but for real go look at there work before you put your money down ... get a reciept .take a pic ..ask how long its going to take..... theres a guy in dover thats good i will get you his number ...


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. Heard some good things about Authentic, very nice Pintail, freyed!


----------

